
KrebsOnSecurity Hit with Record DDoS - hobs
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/krebsonsecurity-hit-with-record-ddos/
======
hobs
Interesting to note that much of the traffic was not the standard
amplification attack as you would expect.

 _That is, with the exception of one attack method: Preliminary analysis of
the attack traffic suggests that perhaps the biggest chunk of the attack came
in the form of traffic designed to look like it was generic routing
encapsulation (GRE) data packets, a communication protocol used to establish a
direct, point-to-point connection between network nodes. GRE lets two peers
share data they wouldn’t be able to share over the public network itself._

 _“Seeing that much attack coming from GRE is really unusual,” Akamai’s McKeay
said. “We’ve only started seeing that recently, but seeing it at this volume
is very new.”_

